# Vivonex for SIBO Journal



## Melissa T (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello all,

I am on Day 4 of Vivonex and wanted to share my journey here, both for those of you considering it and for a bit of moral support along the way. I would really welcome any thoughts, comments or encouragement. Thank you to Moises, Rick (never give up), and Brownish72 who also posted their journals as they were very helpful. (included as links below) I will try to post daily updates and thoughts on the process.

*Background/History*

I have had digestive issues on and off since university which is ~20 years ago now, with mostly increasing but varied severity. I was diagnosed with SIBO this summer and had been on a low FODMAP diet since May, so even with 2+ months of low FODMAP, I still tested positive. I had already read about Vivonex when my doctor suggested it as it has the most evidence based support for resolving SIBO (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/14992438). Several years ago, I stopped eating wheat and noticed a marked improvement. As time went on, I started to feel like I was reacting to more and more foods until I finally got to the point this year where I felt like I was sensitive to everything, even a really clean, strict low FODMAP diet. Over the years, I did the Master Cleanse several times, the Standard Process cleanse several times, the fully coach-supported LoveLife elimination diet program, etc. They were all helpful but none of them fully resolved my issues (bloating, pain, gas out both ends, psoriasis-like skin issues). Recently I was also diagnosed as hypothyroid which may or may not be related (not Hashimoto's but we did test for it).

*Choosing the Vivonex and Purchasing*

I bought my Vivonex on Amazon as that seemed like the cheapest place to get it. It was tough to compare because of the varying package quantities but I ordered two cases of 36 packets at $322 each, ~$8 per packet vs Walgreens for example which is ~$11 per packet. I did not order flavor packets as I did not want the aspartame. With my doctor's prescription, I was able to get it covered by my FSA but not insurance because it is considered over the counter.

*Starting the Vivonex Protocol*

Because others had mentioned the challenges they had while taking Vivonex, I decided to start it right before I went on vacation (to a wedding of all things). I meant to start it on Friday but couldn't face doing so and then going to work, so I started Saturday. It was foul. I asked my husband to try it in solidarity. I think we settled on characterizing the taste as somewhere between spoiled milk and bile. The smell is at least as bad as the taste so if you have a way to block the smell, I recommend it. I may try an essential oil on my nose when I get back home. I choked down 3 on Saturday, which is only 900 calories. Sunday I managed 4 and Monday I managed 5. Tuesday was back down to 4. The good news is that I am feeling better and did not have the Day 3/4 issues that many others seem to have. Possibly because I spent 4+ months on low FODMAP?

*Best Practices (so far)*

1. Heat water and mix powder with fairly warm water, shake REALLY well

2. Chill for 4+ hours

3. Get large glass of cold water ready

4. Drink mixture as fast as possible (think college chugging, I have it down to 12-15 large continuous gulps)

5. Drink the whole glass of water as fast as possible

6. Swear like a sailor

*Other IBS Group Journals*

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/71910-vivonex-diary/

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/66115-my-vivonex-plus-log/

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/161750-vivonex-plus-fast-and-sibo/

*Other outside journals*

http://www.arrowliving.com/journal-shift/2015/6/18/the-worst-and-great-break-up-of-my-life

https://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=47045

*Other useful resources*

http://chriskresser.com/can-a-short-term-elemental-diet-help-treat-sibo/

http://blog.katescarlata.com/2014/01/22/small-intestinal-bacterial-overgrowth/


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. I'll come later to read the links.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Yes,thanks so much for sharing your experiences and for all the links.

Glad you are feeling better. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Melissa T (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks jaumeb and annie7! I ended up completely neglecting my computer and therefore my journal while on vacation. But it was a really nice vacation minus the not eating aspect. 

Today is Day 12 and I'm mostly making it. I'm hungry a fair amount because I stall drinking as I have developed both a mental and physicial aversion to it. That being said, you do kind of get used to it as some of the other posters have said. I think perhaps in the same way that a diabetic might get used to giving themselves shots (although this is likely not as bad, plus not permanent).

On Day 8, I had insanely bad gas for several hours which was really unpleasant but I'm guessing/hoping it was die off of the more stubborn strains of bacteria. Fingers crossed. I definitely don't want to do this again.

One of my pro tips is to use a Norpro 2-Cup Measuring Shaker or something similar as it makes the measurement, prep and consumption way easier.

I'm starting to plan for re-entry and am looking at a pure liquid diet for at least the first three transition days. Bone broth and cooked veggies. Mmm.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Have you tried the broth+veggies diet before?


----------



## Melissa T (Sep 16, 2015)

@jaumeb I haven't. Any thoughts or suggestions would be welcome. Thank you!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I asked because diet on its own can be healing.

I am sorry I don't have any specific recommendation. You may be interested in reading about the "scd intro" diet. It didn't work for me but it seems to work for some people.


----------



## Melissa T (Sep 16, 2015)

As it turns out my re-entry was horrific. I tried bone broth and that seemed to be okay. Then I cooked spinach and blended it with bone broth. I felt awful, like I had the flu and then I had D which include 3 middle of the night runs to restroom. So Day 2, I tried cooking zucchini and blending it with bone broth, no D but still felt awful, like I had the flu and getting out of bed in the morning was a real struggle. Day 3 I let my husband convince me that if I was going to get sick, it might as well be on something really tasty so I ate 1/2 of a baked chicken thigh. Uff. I chewed it so thoroughly and yet it still felt like a rock in my stomach and I felt nauseous.

Fortunately I had called my doctor on Day 2 and asked for a referral to a clinical nutritionist which he gave me and I begged to be squeezed in as soon as possible, which was Day 4. I was averaging less than 500 calories a day and passing it all fairly quickly so was feeling really off. The nutritionist says this does not happen to most people who only have SIBO and that it was likely a mast cell reaction to the histamines in the bone broth and spinach. Sigh. She put me back on Vivonex and had me start with congee (1/2 cup of rice, 4-6 cups of water, boil for 60-90 minutes). Thankfully I tolerated the congee. Then I added ginger to the congee. That made my nose run so I'm waiting to see if that means I should have it either. Next was carrot juice which made my nose run and throat itchy, but at least still no flu feeling. She also said that it seemed like there may a neurobiological issue where previous trauma made my gut over-reactive (http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1728136/pdf/v047p00861.pdf). To counter this, she suggested box breathing before eating or drinking anything. And a mindfulness practice which I had already started.

Anyway, as if having SIBO weren't "fringe" enough, it appears I'm more complicated so hopefully my lessons along the way will be of use to someone. Both my doctor and the nutritionist think that the SIBO is likely gone and now I just have this other issue to untangle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Ouch!

Keep us updated. Thanks for telling us about the congee.


----------

